# S-Line vs Sport



## pcmanning (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi there,

Trying to get to grips with the difference between a Sport and an S-line A3 (2.0TFSI Quattro probably).

Apart from the cosmetics diffs (i.e. half leather etc) what are the mechanical differences? The brouchure's no help, the salesman not really and the web site doesn't list the differences properly either.

Key for me - is the sport and s-line suspension the same? I'm more inclined to get a Sport with some nicer alloys (don't like the S-line ones - want the 9-spoke ones we have on the TT) and forgo the half leather (with the naff "S-line" logos!)

Anyone any ideas?

Paul


----------



## Dandle (Aug 22, 2005)

S-line is only a sport with interior trim and badges, the suspension is the same. Although there are two options of wheels you can choose from, either the 5-arm or the 14 spoke wheels, either are included in the s-line price. If you pay more you can get the 20 spoke split rims but they look a nightmare to clean.


----------



## pcmanning (Jan 26, 2005)

Yes, that's what I thought. Eventally found one article which said the same. However, on the A4 the S-line is a different suspension setup to "Sport".

So figure we're better off spec'ing up a nice "practical" A3 Sport rather than spending extra on an S-line. Still see what Mr dealer comes up with.

thanks
Paul


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Paul, we went for an A3 sportback "sport" over an s-line as it was just the same but had full leather but no badges. IIAC the s-line doesn't even come with the body kit any longer so you have to pay extra for that if you want it :? oh yeah IMO the 2.0tdi is far better than the 2.0 fsi.


----------



## pcmanning (Jan 26, 2005)

We're trying to test drive a 2.0TDI Quattro first - if the dealer ever gets his act together! My wife's not convinced it's going to be quick enough (for her) - her's is the TT. But it's going to be the family car, so it's never going to be really pushed and the saving in juice will almost (I wish!!!!) pay for the baby expenses?!

Meanwhile, I have the vx for that. Sadly Claire's not a fan of it so it may go - but that (for me) is a really tricky problem! OK the A3 loose's the TT's style but the performance/handling shouldn't be poles apart. The VX (and the Elise family) are in a league of their own.

Paul


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

If you go for a sportback sport make sure you get leather/bose and then chuck a bodykit at it and i guarantee she will love it, we chopped the allroad 2.5v6 tdi in for the A3 and we havn't looked back especially when you compare 50mpg to 26mpg and the A3 has only done 3k miles so when it's covered a few more the mpg will only improve along with the performance. The only regret was in the fact that the quattro version wasn't available when we got ours but then again we don't really need it and you do lose a fair chunk of boot space with it.

Keep the VX


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Nearly forgot don't let them palm you off with the 1.9tdi as it's pants compared to the 2.0tdi....105bhp/140bhp respectively big difference


----------



## pcmanning (Jan 26, 2005)

Testing a 2.0TDI on Sunday (if it's not sold on Sat!!!) - still not clear (wife was called) as to whether this is in Sport trim or indeed Quattro.

If the boot space difference between 2WD and 4WD is big, we'll definately need to know.

Paul


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Fwd boot is a lot deeper.


----------



## pcmanning (Jan 26, 2005)

I think these two shots show the quattro vs fwd boots?....

http://www.parkers.co.uk/choosing/carre ... ad%20space

The red car being FWD and the other being the Quattro. Seem to loose about 3 inches depth, but gain the boot floor being level with the folded seats - which should make loading larger objects easier?

Though why not lie flat seats in this day and age?????? 1 Series manages it! But Golf is the same.

Paul


----------



## Dandle (Aug 22, 2005)

Im sure out of those two cars the red one is the quattro, the boot floor looks higher. You notice the difference when looking at the bottom outer corners of the seats.


----------



## pcmanning (Jan 26, 2005)

So - checked out A3 Quattro boot vs FWD boot - significant difference as you said. Wife seems less worried, but I'm not convince.

Anyway test drive 2.0TDI Sport (FWD). Generally I was impressed - then I think I was expected a crappy fwd hatchback and it's definately not that. Handles nicely (bit of understeer) and the "sport" suspension is defiantely softer than the TT - so the ride is a lot comfier, but roll isn't very pronounced.

So the "Sport" setup gets my tick for a family car.

Diesel: Again I was impressed, reasonable amount of shove, though 1st gear is a bit low? Managed to whizz along (at family compatible speeds) without any trouble. So again I gave it a tick.

Claire didn't like it at all - said it didn't feel like a Â£25k car (the model we had was a Â£20k car anyway), didn't like the brakes - there was a bit of travel before anything happened - but it'd only done 100 miles - not sure but I think they are pretty much the same as the TT's? She didn't like the diesel - noise mostly - I think mostly the problem was that there was no "Grin Factor".

So next weekend we're trying a 2.0TFSI - no Quattro - so basically a Golf GTI? But costs more  But she won't buy a Golf!!!!! If only she'd get the Grin factor from my VX220 Turbo, then swapping the TT for a family car would be a lot less painless - but she doesn't like the VX - I think she needs to take it out on her own a few times.

Failing that we swap the VX for something duller and I try to get my kicks from the TT - sorry guys - but it just isn't a patch on the VX. Guess we could splash out on the TT (remap, suspenstion upgrade, haldex upgrade) and maybe get the VX vs TT gap down a bit?? Oh descisions!!!!!

Paul


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

pcmanning said:


> So - checked out A3 Quattro boot vs FWD boot - significant difference as you said. Wife seems less worried, but I'm not convince.
> 
> Anyway test drive 2.0TDI Sport (FWD). Generally I was impressed - then I think I was expected a crappy fwd hatchback and it's definately not that. Handles nicely (bit of understeer) and the "sport" suspension is defiantely softer than the TT - so the ride is a lot comfier, but roll isn't very pronounced.
> 
> ...


I'd consider swapping the girlfriend... :lol:


----------



## pcmanning (Jan 26, 2005)

NOT swapping my wife for anything!

The car problem we can solve somehow!

Paul


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Don't get rid of the VX  no matter how much you throw at the TT you will not turn it into the drivers car that the VX is, I spent nearly 5k on my TT doing all the right things to it and in the end I was still just as bored when driving it :?

The FSi A3 will still not get your wife going if the 2.0tdi didn't!


----------



## pcmanning (Jan 26, 2005)

That's worrying - another 60bhp should have some effect (at least it won't sound like a diesel!)

So then what? A A3 V6?? - don't really want to burn that much petrol - I'm sure that baby busing is going to rack the milage up.

Trouble is even if I trade the VX for a family car and leave the TT alone, I bet any money you like I'll end up driving the family wagon to work and leaving Claire the TT.

It's a tough one - mind you I'm so happy to have to make the choice - baby wins!!

Paul


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Keep the VX and keep looking until you find something that wifey likes


----------



## pcmanning (Jan 26, 2005)

L7 said:


> Keep the VX and keep looking until you find something that wifey likes


Am trying - very fussy - not much out there that looks as good as a TT AND has 4 seats, 4wd and goes like stink AND we can afford to own/run!

What's the Renault Spider like? In VX terratory for fun??

Paul


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I have to say that taking into account everthing the spider doesn't have ie: power steering abs and other electronic aids etc it is the most fun i've ever had on 4 wheels with the rwd mid engine thing happening it is truly awesome fun  8) VX was next on the list


----------



## pcmanning (Jan 26, 2005)

L7 said:


> I have to say that taking into account everthing the spider doesn't have ie: power steering abs and other electronic aids etc it is the most fun i've ever had on 4 wheels with the rwd mid engine thing happening it is truly awesome fun  8) VX was next on the list


Have you driven the any of VX/Elise family for comparision? On paper it looks a good match for a VX (the non turbo - about 147BHP). Has to said that the power of the turbo is additive though. Good colour too!!

Should have a BMW 1 series for testing this weekend - 130i M-Sport! That should have at least some grin?

Paul


----------



## pcmanning (Jan 26, 2005)

So been for a couple of drives in the BMW 1 Series - a 120d SE and a 130i M-Sport.

Impressed by the diesel. Good pull, sounds nice (for a diesel), handles well, brakes well - sufficently good that my wife was converted (she was very under whelmed by th A3 2.0 tdi last week) and dispite the car being ugly! So 1-series diesel way better than A3 2.0TDI then.

130i M-sport - Was I expecting too much? Maybe it's just too quiet? Maybe 200 miles isn't enough to get the power going. Didn't seem fast and the suspension was just way too hard for the pot holed welsh city roads. Could feel the wheels skipping over the bumps in exactly the way that the VXT doesn't.

Was so hoping that this was a decent compramise - let wify keep the TT and I'd trade the VX  for the 130i. May try it again (without my pregnant wife on board) to see if there is a grin to be found.

Also inclined to think that the 130i with 17" alloys (rather than 18") and the "Sport" rather than "M-Sport" setup may suit the roads around here better.

Can see us trading the TT for a 120d possibly, but a some point next year the VX may still have to go - and then for what???

B^&gger!

Paul


----------



## Dandle (Aug 22, 2005)

It might be a bit late now but I have since found out that the S-line has different suspension to the sport. How different I dont know but the audi website quotes "unique s-line suspension" on one of the s-line press release pages.


----------



## pcmanning (Jan 26, 2005)

Dandle said:


> It might be a bit late now but I have since found out that the S-line has different suspension to the sport. How different I dont know but the audi website quotes "unique s-line suspension" on one of the s-line press release pages.


There seems to be a mix of opinions on this one! So still not sure - any the "Sport" isn't hugely sporty IMHO. Whereas the 130i (which I took out for a proper drive) is a really nice piece of kit, drives and handles like the TT should. Downside is that it's just too small for baby seat etc. - buÂ£Â£er! So
Off to test an A4 S-line Quattro next - at least the dealer has one to test - though not an S-line - no A4 Sport now!

Paul


----------

